# Wal mart AR



## btt202 (Apr 7, 2012)

seen flat top AR at wal mart $547.00 someone at work said it was a Dpms at that price.


----------



## Yotedawg (Apr 7, 2012)

Black rifle at wally world? Why do I get the feeling it's one of those .22 conversions? I just can't see wal mart carrying them for some reason. They are too wishy washy when it comes to firearms. On the other hand, the local gun store can't keep them in stock. They are sellling on par if not faster than they were in 2008/2009. Hmmmm..............


----------



## btt202 (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh they had them a while now  ... but not for this kind of price


----------



## Yotedawg (Apr 7, 2012)

That shows you how much I make it to wal mart. I would rather go to the dentist..........


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 7, 2012)

I saw them at the Waycross wal-mart last week end.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Apr 7, 2012)

Walmart Bushmaster

I checked 3-4 different cities in GA and couldn't find it, swapped to Chattanooga and there are a few stores in that area that had it.


----------



## btt202 (Apr 7, 2012)

the one I seen last week was a flat top no front site post just the lower gas block. Not the Bush master I have been seeing at walmart


----------



## Dyrewulf (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm betting that Wal Mart is keeping that a bit quiet anyway, since they probably don't want to get some folks 'upset' that they carry 'evil guns...'


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 7, 2012)

Cumming walmart had some a week or so back.


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 7, 2012)

Dawsonville has one but its aroud $900


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2012)

The wally world here south of atlanta has two AR's (.223) one AR look-alike (.22) and one or two Mini-14's.

I was surprised.


----------



## shockmastermike (Apr 10, 2012)

newnan has them also


----------



## viper25963 (Apr 24, 2012)

Its the DPMS Sportical...No dust cover or forward assist....im pretty sure. And yes its $589


----------



## tfos (Apr 25, 2012)

walmart at canton has 2


----------



## TAS (May 9, 2012)

Rincon Walmart has a colt, Sig Saur, and one other not sure of brand.  I was very surprised.  The colt and sig were a little over 1K and the other was $800+.


----------



## Stroker (May 11, 2012)

Was at wally world in Tenessee this past weekend and they had a DMPS M4 config with a railed gas block for $600and a SIG for $800.


----------

